# Winter Annuals on a Tear



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

There have been multiple threads on HT regarding when to spray for winter annuals for maximum effect. FYI, I am doing a couple of fields over from scratch and sprayed them with Gly on Aug 2. The henbit is alive and well showing two leaves so it would be perfect to spray right now before it starts competing. the Coop was supposed to come this morning and respray with gly and I was going to seed on Monday. showers from harvey and tropical breeze ended that idea, so we will have to wait for Tues. This feels early to me and is probably due to the nice distributed rainfall we have had over the summer and the cooler temps of the last 2 weeks. Just suggesting that you might want to scout your fields.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I usually spray after second cutting. Will be a pain this year having to pull the sprayer out for 5 acres here 15 there instead of just filling the tank and getting across 50 in a shot


----------

